# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  Steam stuck at "UPDATING STEAM" screen.

## Refrozen

Response on Cedega Forums is rather slow, so I figured I'd post this here to see if some of you could help.




> Finally, I got Steam to install. I had to open a console and run "cedega SteamInstall.exe," rather than using the UI, but that doesn't matter: Steam installed... I think (there's no files for it yet? That I can find anyway?  ) 
> 
> After the install, Steam immediately launches itself and goes to a "Updating Steam..." screen. This screen seemingly uses 100% CPU indefinitely, and nothing, not even the cancel button have any effect. The cancel button RESPONDS (i.e., gets "pressed" in looking), but never does anything. Steam seems to never pass this point.
> 
> Hmm? Any advice?

----------


## rittub

I have the same problem  :Sad:

----------


## GameGod

I'm having the same problem too... Steam used to work on my PC too, so it might have been a WINE update that broke it.

This person had the same problem with Cedega:
http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6506
... however, it looks like the solution is Cedega-only...

Anyone else?

----------


## T3h_Dohtem

Im having a similar issue.
Steam runs, updates to 26%, then closes. When I try to run it again, same thing.

----------


## GameGod

T3h_Dohtem: The 26% problem is a different issue.

However, last night I had an epiphany and I fixed my "Updating Steam..." / "0%" problem: I disabled moblock.
If you're running PeerGuardian or Moblock, they'll block Steam from connecting.

Before I run Steam, I just do a "sudo killall moblock", and it's fixed.

Hope this helps someone!
(Make sure you have your firewall turned off as well...)

----------


## soxs

Quote from winehq.org

*26% Bug Workaround*

Run this from the directory you installed Steam to:



```
nice -n 19 wine Steam.exe
```

If that doesn't work try this:



```
wine steamTmp.exe SelfUpdate "Steam.exe" 14
```

If all fails try this before the previous command:


```
rm ClientRegistry.blob
```

----------


## Uchihakid23

Sorry to seem like a newb, but how//where do I add this code?

----------


## GameGod

Uchihakid23:

You'll want to open up a terminal, and then change directories to the directory where you installed Steam to. If you installed Steam in the default directory, you'll want to open a terminal and type the following into it:



```
cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam
```

... then continue to run the commands in the post above.

----------


## kerryhall

Ahhh thank you so much GameGod, I didn't realize Steam couldn't update if you are running MoBlock!  :Smile:

----------


## jre

> Before I run Steam, I just do a "sudo killall moblock", and it's fixed.


With the debian packages from moblock-deb.sf.net this will cause troubles. Better do a "moblock-control stop" instead. (Otherwise the iptables rules still exist and send traffic to moblock which is no more running. Therefore all traffic would be stuck forever).
Instead of stopping noblock you can also remove the "steam" lines from the blocklist or whitelist the blocked IPs (see what is blocked in /var/log/moblock.log). Have a look at /etc/moblock/moblock.conf.

----------


## Syo

Just edit /etc/moblock/moblock.conf and add

IP_REMOVE="valve;limeli"


Then reload moblock.


Once its finished reloading steam should work again.

----------


## vahnx

I tried the stop and kill moblock, and there is no /etc/moblock/moblock.conf for me. I guess I don't have this 'moblock' installed and I still can't get passed the Updating Steam... part. Please, anyone help?
EDIT: Google for steaminstall.exe and use that instead of the msi.

----------


## mikeym

Hmmmmm..... Steam does not like MoBlok.

I've found that I needed to remove the following IPs (I did it from within settings in Mobloquer)



```
qwest communications corporation
limelight networks
valve corporation
```

Not sure if this is strictly speaking "safe". Probably best stopping MoBlock by hand when you run steam then restarting it.

----------


## jre

By now blockcontrol (which you have installed, if you use mobloquer) supports allow lists. So you may add the contents of the steam allow list from iblocklist.com to /etc/blockcontrol/allow.p2p

----------


## executorvs

thank you for that. I know someone who will be quite happy to hear it.

----------


## Ankhwatcher

> By now blockcontrol (which you have installed, if you use mobloquer) supports allow lists. So you may add the contents of the steam allow list from iblocklist.com to /etc/blockcontrol/allow.p2p


Would you mind showing an example of how that is done?
I can't figure out how to allow ranges in BlockControl.
Also do the IP Addresses just need to added for incoming, or for outgoing too?

Thanks,
ANkh

----------


## s.fox

Thread Closed.

----------

